# FIFA 13 geht nicht online



## Frohlok (22. November 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor kurzem FIFA 13 geholt und installiert da hab ich probiert ein origin konto neu zu erstellen was aber nicht geklappt hat bis ich im i-net gefunden hab, dass ich auch mein ea konto dafür verwenden kann (hab ich schon von FIFA 11 für PS3).
Dann hab ich das gemacht und alles perfekt geklappt. So jetzt wollte ich letztens online zocken und da stand kein origin konto, daraufhin habe ich dann nochmal probiert ein origin konto zu erstellen, hat auch funktioniert aber wo ich dann wieder den code für FIFA 13 eingeben sollte ging es nicht, weil ich ihn ja schon für das andere ea konto verwendet hatte...

Kann ich jetzt nie online zocken?


Danke im voraus


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2012)

Musstest Du denn für Fifa13 nicht Origin installieren? ODer ging es auch ohne? 

Im Grunde bleibt Dir nichts übrig, als dass Du dich an den Origin-Support meldest und beschreibst, wie Du das "normale" EA- mit dem Origin-Konto verknüpfen kannst.

Oder kannst Du dich vlt  bei Origin einfach mit den Daten anmelden, die für "normale" EA-Konto gelten?


----------



## Frohlok (23. November 2012)

Ja ich musste es installieren und konnte mich bei origin aber mit dem ea konto anmelden und ich muss es ja eh immer erst bei origin anmelden um fifa zu spielen.
aber wenn ich dann online will kann ich nicht, weil da steht kein origin konto


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2012)

Naja, wie gesagt: Origin-Support mal kontaktieren - was anderes wüsst ich auch nicht.


----------

